# delta/rockwell lathe= confusion



## m_jerew (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry bout the length of post


I have recently bought a 46-525 delta rockwell wood lathe thought i was gettin a decent deal but now ive had to redo just about everything. i replaced the bearings, took the spindle out and smoothed the shaft cause the pulley spun on it and rewired it and bought new centers and had to make a new motor plate. i was wondering if anyone had better information on one of these and knows more about them. If you have a varible speed one i want to request in depth pictures of the mechanism. i am a machinist mainly so i can pretty much make the parts if i had to if you have a better source of parts other than ace tool repair i would be greatful.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

I just sold mine (46-525 vs) to a member in my turning club. I had a parts break down sheet. I will give him a call see if he wouldn't mine making you copy's and taking a few pics for you.


----------



## m_jerew (Apr 7, 2009)

any bit of info would be greatly appreciated. now im starting to explore the option of a newer motor and a controller so i can vari the speed that way right now if its a decent price. now the motor buzzes big time and i can only use like one speed with the door shut. im fairly certain the motor is not original and a lot of people have "fixed it" so im not sure what to do thats why im here


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

M Jerew, sorry it took so long, just received pictures. hope these help. 46-525 vs 

Jeff


----------

